# Digital Cameras - thoughts?



## Jeni78 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm going to jump into the 21st century and buy a digital camera!  I'm just not sure what to get.  

I want to be able to upload pictures to the computer, be able to take decent photographs, zoom, flash, indoor/outdoor, video capabilities would be cool too.  Rechargeable battery would be great.

What do you use, what do you recommend?  Likes/dislikes about what you own?

Thanks!
Jeni


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm only going to offer an opinion on a built in rechargable battery.  I would go for "regular" batteries and buy rechargable.  The reason is that if you have to rely on the camera to charge itself you could run out while you are out and about.  With rechargable batteries like Energizer, you can have back up.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

I have only had Kodak as my MIL, photographer, has had many brands and likes the Kodak better than many of the more expensive ones. 
Many other like the Nikons. It just depends on what you want in the camera, are you taking professional pics, every day pics, landscapes, people....
Just do reviews on different ones, but, you are definitaley fixing to get a lot of ideas and opinions from people here that take LOTS of pics. GB is one that loves the pic taking, lol
NCN is right though, you will want to buy rechargables. Buy 2 or 3 sets and keep them charged.


----------



## Mama (Feb 9, 2009)

I have an Olympus Stylus 800 that I have been very happy with.


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2009)

Buy a camera made by a camera company (Nikon, Canon, etc). Stay away from cameras made by companies whose primary business is not cameras (HP for instance). The one exception is Sony. They make a decent digital camera. 

Ignore digital zoom. It is useless. Optical zoom is what matters. Digital zoom is a scam.

Make sure the menus are easy to navigate.

I find the cameras that have their own rechargeable batteries do much better with power consumption. You can usually by a backup battery and keep that charged and with you so you can swap out if needed.

More megapixels does not equal a better camera. Cameras these days all have more than enough megapixels. Don't buy your camera based on the amount of megapixels. I would actually rather have a camera with less megapixels these days as you can't tell the difference (for 99% of the people) anyway and with less the upload times are much less. I print out photos on 13x19 paper and my old 3 megapixel shots look as good as my 7 megapixel shots with my newer camera.


----------



## blissful (Feb 9, 2009)

GB's post is spot on!
Get some rechargeable batteries and bay to charge them.
3 MP is just as good as a 5 MP, as long as you hold still (or use a tripod.)
Skip the digital zoom, get more optical zoom, adjust your pictures with computer software, this will get you better resolution from the get go.
Learn as much as you can from reading on the internet about how to adjust pictures (crop, resolution etc). Enjoy!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Fuji FinePix A820. I bought that in the Fall of 2007, and it's been a great little camera. It takes great pictures, but I need to work on learning how to take outdoor scenes. It's wonderful for close-ups, and it's what I use to take pictures of what we eat.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 9, 2009)

Check this site, and especially the forums, for reliable reviews and information on digital cameras: _*CLICKY*_


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 9, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I have a Fuji FinePix A820. I bought that in the Fall of 2007, and it's been a great little camera. It takes great pictures, but I need to work on learning how to take outdoor scenes. It's wonderful for close-ups, and it's what I use to take pictures of what we eat.


I flove all 3 of my Fujis.  They have been my best friends.  I want to replace my 5100 because it's just now acting wonky but it's 4 years old.  It does still work great but a button sticks.  If that's my only complaint after 4 years, it's really not a true complaint.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 9, 2009)

Good and accurate info from GB.  The best deals are online.  Go to google and type int he brand and model of camera and google will list all the sites that sell it.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 9, 2009)

Callisto, I also have a Fuji 5100. I've had it for about four years, and it has survived very well in this humid environment. I love it. I agree with everything GB says except the battery issue. Like Callisto, I support using regular batteries. DH has a Pentax that takes a special battery and we can never find it here...I've had friends come to visit and leave their camera's battery charger at home (duh) and they can't find the one they need here. SO, if you travel, or even if you don't, opt for the convenience of regular AA batteries. Get a cheap battery charger and rechargeable batteries. SO much less hassle. Have fun - you are going to love having a digital camera!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd say stay with 7 megapix and 5 optical zoom. Rest you already said what you want. So go to store and ask for these options.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 9, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Callisto, I also have a Fuji 5100. I've had it for about four years, and it has survived very well in this humid environment. I love it. I agree with everything GB says except the battery issue. Like Callisto, I support using regular batteries. DH has a Pentax that takes a special battery and we can never find it here...I've had friends come to visit and leave their camera's battery charger at home (duh) and they can't find the one they need here. SO, if you travel, or even if you don't, opt for the convenience of regular AA batteries. Get a cheap battery charger and rechargeable batteries. SO much less hassle. Have fun - you are going to love having a digital camera!


Karen ~ that's exactly the problem I've seen.  You go on a trip, even locally and the one thing you forget is the camera charger, or you have to take so many pictures your battery runs out and you're stranded if you aren't right next to the extra.  If your camera uses AA's or AAA's if you forget your charger you aren't stranded or looking for a specialty store you can dash into the closest store a grab enough to get you by. 

For years pictures were my passion but I live in a land where there's nothing to take pictures of so my camera expertise has diminished but I do know I would always buy Fuji given the option.


----------



## Mama (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought mine online from the *Sam's Club Auction Site*.  I was able to bid on it and get it for about 1/2 price.  You have to hav a Sam's card to bid though.  They have quite a few differnet cameras there.  Once you ecide what it is that you want, you may want to check there to see if it's on the auction.


----------



## jennifer75 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Canon Power Shot A470 and I love it.  Paid just a little over $100 and it's great.  I think they just phased out the A470 but I'm sure the next is just as good.  If I don't use the video, the batteries last quite a while.  You must however, buy a larger memory stick.  Again, videos take up a lot of that storage as well.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 10, 2009)

Andy M. is so right about shopping on line. I bought my Fuji for about half what I might have paid if I hadn't shopped around. I use bizrate.com for shopping and price comparisons. There are lots of other sites as well. Decide what you want, do some consumer comparisons...there are even sites to help you choose a digital camera. Just google it, i.e., "how to choose a digital camera." Good luck!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 10, 2009)

I liked my Kodak, but I really love my Olympus Stylus 780.  It is all-weather, has optical zoom, and is easy to use.  It is small enough to fit in my pocket, but it has a large enough display to see it easily.  It even has a special setting just for food!  I have used it for great vacation shots, people, animals, food, and ebay.  I got a couple extra rechargable batteries so that I always have a fresh one while one is recharging, and I got a couple memory cards (a must, as the camera will only hold about 9 pictures without it).  I got the batteries and memory cards for a good price on ebay.

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Nikon D80 and absolutly love it. I have found nothing about this camera a don't like. They are a little pricey, but I good rugged work horse of a camera.


----------



## The Z (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Canon SD750.  It's small, has decent zoom (3x optical), is easy to operate, takes good quality video and snapshots.  I'm very happy with it.  I especially like the compact size, which makes it very convenient to take with me everywhere.  I used to have a larger SLR, but it was a bit of a pain to take with me unless I was on a 'photography mission'.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^  Exactly.  Unless I'm on a photography mission I hate lugging around a large camera like I used to do with multiple lenses.  
I'm active outdoors and I love taking pictures so I like to be able to stash my camera in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeni78:

What size camera are you looking for?  there are full size, compacts and subcompacts.


----------



## Jeni78 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input on this!  I'm definitely shopping online, can stand to save a little.

I'm not sure on size.  I'm not a professional photographer.  Or even close to that.  I would like to be able to take pictures of food.  But, I also have a horse and friends with horses so I would like to be able to get action photos as well.  A friend of mine got a lot of bleary action photos on his camera last week so I don't want that!

I suppose a size that can reasonably fit in my pocket or purse.  Good to know on the megapixels and also on the memory cards and batteries.  I'm pretty forgetful, so I'm thinking regular batteries that are rechargeable are a better idea for me.


----------



## magic823 (Feb 10, 2009)

Get something with anti-shake. More photos are ruined by camera shake than anything else. I love Carl Ziess lenses (I own a Hasselblad); they are the sharpest lenses made. You can get them on Sony. My wife owns a Pentax and it eats batterries like crazy. I bought a Nikon for my grandson and he has won awards with some of his photos (at 7 years old). I own a Sony Alpha. I've owned almost every brand of camera over the years. They all make pretty good cameras.

As said above, megapixels is a trap. 8 is more than enough for 12"x18" prints. Get one with a great lens and with antishake and don't look back. the new models are always nicer and seem to be cheaper. Don't sweat it, just enjoy your new camera.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

A note on rechargeable batteries...They do not last forever. They can only accept so many charges. And when they start to run out of charges then you will find you will be shooting and you will get 50% less then 80% less and before you know it they wont work at all. When I used rechargeables I had at least two sets on me, plus the charger plus a backup set of disposable batteries just in case so i would not miss that shot. My camera bag was extremely heavy and bulky because of all the extra batteries I ended up carrying. I used my camera very aggressively so I used the batteries more frequently then the average user, but rechargables are not always the best solution. 

The proprietary batteries these days are light years ahead of what they were just a few years ago. The cameras that come with those batteries will hold a charge a lot longer than they used to. Keep in mind, no matter what battery type you end up with, it is your flash that uses up the battery the most. If you make sure to only use flash when it is needed then you can extend your battery life substantially.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going to slightly disagree with GB.  The new generation of rechargables from Energizer are amazing.  I can take over 400 pictures on one set of 4 batteries if I'm at the zoo or something.  I do not have the issues GB had and they are 1/3 the cost for 8 than for one internal camera battery.  Plus if you do forget your back up internal camera battery, you can drop by any drug store and buy disposables.  I love my digital cameraS but I hated the work camera that had the internal battery.  We would charge the thing, take a dozen pictures, not use it for a week, go to use it and the battery would be dead from being ignored.  It was a pain.  

For the average user I believe normal AA batteries are the best.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2009)

If you like the idea of a slim subcompact camera. proprietary batteries are your only choice.  Cameras using AA size rechargeables work great (I have one) but won't fit in a really thin camera.

You can buy a backup proprietary battery and keep it charged in your bag.  They cost more but have advantages.

Another factor to consider is the number of photos you get from one battery charge.  That number varies a great deal and can be important.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> The new generation of rechargables from Energizer are amazing.  I can take over 400 pictures on one set of 4 batteries if I'm at the zoo or something.


I think you might have misunderstood what I was saying. I am not saying that you can't get a lot out of those rechargables. You can, I agree. What I am saying is that they will not last forever and when they get to the point of not taking a full charge they become a pain in the butt. 

As for the proprietary batteries, the latest generation are far superior to rechargable double A's. While you get 400 pictures on one set I have gotten over 2,000 without even making a dent in the power consumption. I have left my camera on for over a month at a time and the battery did not even drain noticeably at all. After a month of having it on I was able to pick it up and snap thousands of shots with plenty of juice left to continue if I wanted. 

There are positives and negatives to both I am sure and both are improving every year it seems.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

GB said:


> As for the proprietary batteries, the latest generation are far superior to rechargable double A's. While you get 400 pictures on one set I have gotten over 2,000 without even making a dent in the power consumption. I have left my camera on for over a month at a time and the battery did not even drain noticeably at all. After a month of having it on I was able to pick it up and snap thousands of shots with plenty of juice left to continue if I wanted.
> 
> There are positives and negatives to both I am sure and both are improving every year it seems.


I did NOT have that experience with the proprietary batteries, quite the opposite.  If I forgot at the end of the day to put it on the charger, within a week no matter how many pictures, the batteries were dead.  It was embarrassing to my boss to have the camera die during a photo shoot and have no back up.  

I'm curious what type of camera you had that didn't have an auto shut off.

I think we are talking from two different perspectives.  I am talking to the general user that's said they've never used a digital, someone like my aunt, boss, or father.  You are talking on a more professional level which is a bit above the average users needs.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I did NOT have that experience with the proprietary batteries, quite the opposite.


I am guessing (and perhaps I am wrong) that your experience with those batteries may not be very current. As I mentioned, huge advances have been made in batteries recently.  



Callisto in NC said:


> I'm curious what type of camera you had that didn't have an auto shut off.


Nikon D70S



Callisto in NC said:


> I think we are talking from two different perspectives.  I am talking to the general user that's said they've never used a digital, someone like my aunt, boss, or father.  You are talking on a more professional level which is a bit above the average users needs.


The numbers I gave were based on my Nikon D70S which can be used professionally (although it is more a pro-sumer level than professional level camera) however my experience is not limited to that level of camera. I am also basing my statements on the 3 average user type point and shoot cameras I have bought for my wife as well as the point and shoot I helped my dad buy for my mom, my two old point and shoots, my daughters point and shoot, and my MIL's point and shoot.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2009)

Cameras that use AA batteries are less expensive, (without sacrifice in quality) obviously due to the fact that you're not paying for the proprietary battery and charger.
AA battery cameras are not as compact (they're usually just slightly thicker) but small enough to be able to be stashed away conveniently.  
If you are ever going to be travelling where the ability to re-charge is questionable AA batteries is the way to go.  Campers and backpackers, for instance, prefer AA over proprietary batteries.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Campers and backpackers, for instance, prefer AA over proprietary batteries.


This is a generalization that is not necessarily true. I am a camper and backpacker and I would much prefer proprietary over AA. The cameras are smaller and lighter (substantially so these days) and I do not want to have to carry bulky extra AA batteries especially when every ounce counts.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2009)

GB said:


> I am a camper and backpacker and I would much prefer proprietary over AA.



Oh, me too.  Size and weight trumps AA cameras for me too, any day.

But I've been caught with dead cell phone and camera batteries on a multi-day, self-supported cycling tour once.  I even had on me a spare proprietary battery for my tiny camera.  But of course, I don't do this often, but if and when it happens, it's a major inconvenience.

I think it's a toss up.  If you already use rechargeable AA batteries for other electronics in your home, AA cameras may be a practical choice too.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

They both do have their own sets of advantages. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

GB said:


> I am guessing (and perhaps I am wrong) that your experience with those batteries may not be very current. As I mentioned, huge advances have been made in batteries recently.


Is 6 months recent?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2009)

There's been huge advances in battery technology.  Even some of the newer cell batteries (AA, AAA, etc..) will not lose their charge over a period of time and can be charged over and over again without having to completely discharging them first.
I often lurk over at the candlepower forum to see what's the latest in batteries and flashlights.  It's an interesting geek site, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Is 6 months recent?


Yeah that is recent.

A few things to consider...You could have had a faulty battery or a faulty charger or even a faulty camera. 

It also could be the camera and not the battery that was the problem. Some cameras do a pathetic job of utilizing power efficiently.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, I have had 4 of the same brand with regular batteries and been pleased.  I recommended the brand based on my experience and I was thrown under the bus for it.  

I think it's all about personal experience.  I will never own a camera that I can't walk in to Walmart and buy a battery for.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I recommended the brand based on my experience and I was thrown under the bus for it.



Did the camera survive?


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

I am not sure what you mean by you were thrown under the bus for it? We were both just expressing our different, but equally valid opinions.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

GB said:


> I am not sure what you mean by you were thrown under the bus for it? We were both just expressing our different, but equally valid opinions.


No, not with you, with my boss.  

And, roadfix, no the camera did not survive, it ended up in little pieces on the side or a building.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahh my apologies


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> And, roadfix, no the camera did not survive, it ended up in little pieces on the side or a building.


I'm sorry to hear that.  Your boss owes you a new camera.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  Your boss owes you a new camera.


No, it was the office camera.  He just needs anger management classes.  

GB ~ it's all good.  We just have different opinions on current technology.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> No, it was the office camera.  He just needs anger management classes.



Was it Fuji or the AA batteries he hated so much?  Or both?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Was it Fuji or the AA batteries he hated so much?  Or both?


It was a Fuji with propriatary batteries that died while he was taking pictures and he couldn't do anything about it.  If it had had AA's it likely wouldn't have been thrown against a wall because he could have gotten batteries and finished what he was doing.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> It was a Fuji with propriatary batteries that died while he was taking pictures and he couldn't do anything about it.  If it had had AA's it likely wouldn't have been thrown against a wall because he could have gotten batteries and finished what he was doing.



Dang!  I would never throw my employee and camera under the bus out of frustration over a silly battery???  This is not right.


----------



## Jeni78 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, thank you everyone!

Okay, since I seem to have the attention of a couple of pros...

I'm curious about action shots.  As in me standing still, taking a picture of something that's moving, such as a horse.  Horses can move pretty fast...30-40mph is not uncommon.  

What do I need in a camera so it doesn't turn out like a blur?  

What is the difference between digital and optical zoom?

Thanks!


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

You need a fast shutter speed to freeze action. Any camera should be able to handle that. Most point and shoot cameras have a setting that is for action shots. That will change the shutter speed and aperture to what you want automatically.

One of the problems with point and shoot digital cameras though is the lag speed. That is the amount of time it takes from when you push the shutter button to when the picture actually shoots. This is not a big deal when you are doing still live or portraits, but when you are taking pictures of things that are moving then it can be a big deal. What you will have to do is learn your camera and learn to anticipate the shots. With horses that will mean taking your picture a half second or so before you think you need to. This will vary from camera to camera and it will just take some practice.

Optical zoom is a true zoom. The lens moves and gets you the same picture, but closer. Think of looking at something with your naked eye and then looking at the same thing through binoculars. The thing you are looking at is magnified and all the detail is retained. 

Digital zoom is just a camera trick. It is the exact same thing as if you are looking at a picture on your computer and you enlarge it by zooming in on the computer. You can zoom in 1000x if you want, but each time you zoom in you lose detail and the picture gets more and more pixilated. It is really quite worthless and camera makers know this. They just put it in because it sounds good when they can say optical zoom of 3x with digital zoom of 40x.


----------



## Jeni78 (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you think of these?

Kodak ZD710

Canon A590

Sony Cybershot DSCW150/B

I like the idea of being able to go to Target for it.  However, if I'm really better off ordering something online, that is better quality for a better price I will.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2009)

I would stay away from the Kodak. I have found the color reproduction to be lacking, especially with blues. Not to mention that that camera is large and bulky. You can't just put that one in your pocket. 

Canon and Sony make very good cameras. I do not know either of those models specifically, but chances are they decent cameras.


----------



## Jeni78 (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, now I just found this page - my problem is I put don't mind in for most of the options...anyone care to take a stab?

Otherwise, I also found the Canon Powershot A710 IS.

I'm definitely learning a little!  My NEXT camera I really know what to get!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 11, 2009)

I like sony, well I like cannon too. But I couldn't find out the price for sony.That particular  camera is $200 in Best Buy.


----------



## GHPoe (Feb 14, 2009)

My last 3 cameras were Cannons.  My other cannon was a Nikon Coolpix (junk).  I have been buying cannons ever since.


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Cannon brand digital camera. I've had it for almost 3 years and it takes pretty good photos as well as videos. I have a 2 GB memory card which is the perfect size for my uses. I take TONS of pictures, at the zoo, birthdays, concerts, vacations, everywhere I go, my camera goes too. It has a cord that I put in the USB drive on my laptop then I just drag and drop any photos I want to save. I also bought rechargeable AA batteries. After I got this camera my mom and dad bought the same brand, just upgraded versions.


----------



## magic823 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey folks. Its Canon, not Cannon. If you try to take someone's photo with a cannon you'll blow their head off. 

On batteries, a good proprietary battery should last longer per charge. On my Sony I can take about 700 photos per charge. I got a second battery and only once have I ever had to change it during shooting. That said, I run out of storage space first. I have 2 - 4 GB CF cards - but I shoot Raw + jpg. If you use rechargeable AA you still need a charger. Also some of the proprietary batteries have extra capabilities. In the Sony's you get a very accurate read of battery life remaining.

On stopping action. High shutter speed does the trick, but you need light or very fast (low f-stop number) lenses to allow fast shutter speeds. Some of the newer camera have more sensitive chips that help. Most cameras have a native sensitivity of about 100-200 ISO. They get higher sensitivities through boosting the signal from the chip. This increases the random noise in the photo (very much like grain in film camera). Software in the camera tries to fix this, but its never perfect. That said, some of the newer cameras are pretty amazing in low light.

General speaking, using high shutter speeds means you have to either open the lens wider (use a lower f-stop (f/4 is twice as wide open as f/5.6)) or increase the ISO setting on the camera. A wider f-stop decreases the amount of your photo that will be in focus (known as depth of field) - so focus becomes even more critical. Action photography is one of the tougher things to do well.

Camera lag is a huge issue for point and shoots. You need to learn you camera well so can anticipate the peak moment of action. If press the shutter release at the point of action, camera lag will miss it. Most Digital SLR (Single Lens Reflex) have shorter lag times than Point and Shoots. You may also need to change the focus mode for action. Depending the mode the Auto Focus may lock and not track a moving target. For action on my Sony Alpha I need to have it set to AF-Continuous for action.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

magic823 said:


> If you use rechargeable AA you still need a charger.



But in instances where you are away from home and don't have your charger handy you can pick up AA batteries anywhere.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2009)

roadfix said:


> But in instances where you are away from home and don't have your charger handy you can pick up AA batteries anywhere.


Unless you are camping or backpacking or on the river or ocean or in the country where the closest store is 30 minutes away or...


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 14, 2009)

Tagging in late on this one, but our daughter is a budding photographer and wanted a megazoom point and shoot.  We found the Panasonic TZ3 (which is now a TZ5, I believe) to have the best features for the investment.  It's small, but not ultra thin, it takes sharp shots and the only negative is the lack of viewfinder.  It's a pretty good all purpose camera for novices, and was rated well at the time by several sites (Christmas 2007).  Got the best price at newegg online.  You might want to check reviews at cnet and the like, as the more options you see, the more personal opinions you'll see and it's pretty easy to get overwhelmed.

For what it's worth, we have done both the AA rechargeables and the built-in, and it's really no less economical to buy a spare built-in or two to throw in your bag and it's a whole lot less bulk to carry around than the traditional type.  Either route you choose, you will want spares.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

GB said:


> Unless you are camping or backpacking or on the river or ocean or in the country where the closest store is 30 minutes away or...


Sure, they sell AA batteries on cruise ships, even at mini-marts 30 minutes away, and I don't like AA battery digital cameras.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

GB said:


> Unless you are camping or backpacking or on the river or ocean or in the country where the closest store is 30 minutes away or...


But in that instance proprietary batteries are no different.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> But in that instance proprietary batteries are no different.



AA batteries for the big win!


----------



## crem (Feb 14, 2009)

*recipes*

Hy everyone,

How are you coping with a "lost recipe" trouble?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

crem said:


> Hy everyone,
> 
> How are you coping with a "lost recipe" trouble?



Do not attempt to derail this thread.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Sure, they sell AA batteries on cruise ships


I was not talking about cruise ships. I was talking about personal watercraft.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> But in that instance proprietary batteries are no different.


Actually they are because the charge and capacity is much greater on the proprietary batteries.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

GB said:


> Actually they are because the charge and capacity is much greater on the proprietary batteries.



But you still cannot buy an EN-EL3e battery on a cruise ship or at a mini-mart 30 minutes away.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

roadfix said:


> But you still cannot buy an EN-EL3e battery on a cruise ship or at a mini-mart 30-minutes away.


Agreed and I could blow through 500 pictures in one day so if they only get 700 or whatever GB gets (as I haven't see such ability out of the camera I dealt with) I'd still need something charged and ready or readily available.  

At this point I think it's fair to say that those convinced that AA are best aren't going to be swayed and those who like proprietary batteries aren't either.  This is one of those things where you'll like what you like and no amount of talk is going to convince you the other way.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

I still don't like AA battery digital cameras for another reason besides weight and size.  I think they make the camera look and feel somewhat 'toyish'.....but that's just me.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I still don't like AA battery digital cameras for a totally different reason besides weight and size.  I think they make the camera look and feel somewhat 'toyish'.....but that's just me.


Really?  My camera looks like an SLR camera and far from "toyish" and it takes 4 AA batteries.  My daughters camera slipped into her back pocket and took AA batteries.  It was less than an 3/4 inch thick.  

Funny thing, I can't find a Fuji that doesn't have a proprietary battery and I need something compact.  Grr.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Really?  My camera looks like an SLR camera and far from "toyish" and it takes 4 AA batteries.  My daughters camera slipped into her back pocket and took AA batteries.  It was less than an 3/4 inch thick.
> 
> Funny thing, I can't find a Fuji that doesn't have a proprietary battery and I need something compact.  Grr.



Like I said, it's just me.  I'm kinda weird in that way.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Like I said, it's just me.  I'm kinda weird in that way.


But do you think the link I posted looks like a toy camera?


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> But do you think the link I posted looks like a toy camera?


I actually do. Please do not take offense. It is just my opinion, but I think it looks very toyish compared to my dSLR (or even not compared to anything).


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> But do you think the link I posted looks like a toy camera?



I just looked at the link.  Actually, no, it does not look like a toy camera.  In fact, you really can't tell that this camera runs on AA's.  I was primarily talking about tiny cameras which took AA's.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

GB said:


> I actually do. Please do not take offense. It is just my opinion, but I think it looks very toyish compared to my dSLR (or even not compared to anything).


Too late.  A $500 camera isn't a toy and it doesn't look like a toy if you see it up close.  It looks just like my Minolta SLR.  Maybe we have two different definitions of what a toy looks like.  I see a toy as something like this:








roadfix said:


> I just looked at the link. Actually, no, it does not look like a toy camera. In fact, you really can't tell that this camera runs on AA's. I was primarily talking about tiny cameras which took AA's.



Thanks roadfix.  I never thought my camera looked like a toy, especially not for the price I paid.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> .  Maybe we have two different definitions of what a toy looks like.



Exactly right.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

GB said:


> Exactly right.


Just because it's not a fancy Nikon dSLR doesn't mean it's a toy.  It's been a great camera and takes great pictures.  I would LOVE to see what your idea of a toy is.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2009)

I never said it _was_ a toy. You were posted a question asking if it was thought that the camera in the link looked like a toy. I answered. We each have our own opinions and there is nothing wrong with that. 

I am glad you love your camera and that it takes great pictures.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

GB said:


> I never said it _was_ a toy. You were posted a question asking if it was thought that the camera in the link looked like a toy. I answered. We each have our own opinions and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I am glad you love your camera and that it takes great pictures.


No, I asked ROADFIX if he thought it looked like a toy because he was talking about all AA battery cameras looking like toys.  It was a specific question for a specific poster not an open invitation to bash someone's personal best friend.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2009)

Aesthetically, I like the look and feel of the Canon G10.  I love that retro rangefinder look in a digicam.  I've been seriously thinking about getting this camera for a little more serious picture taking.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto, I was not bashing your personal best friend. I was expressing my opinion to the question you stated. I respect your right to your opinions. I would hope you would do me the same courtesy. If you have a question for a specific person and do not want others to answer then perhaps you should post that question in a PM and not in a public thread.

In any event, how about we get this thead back on topic now.


----------



## Jeni78 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I bought a camera*

I just wanted to thank everyone here for your input in the camera purchase.  I was able to take your advice, advice from friends and research some websites and find a camera that I am happy with.

It is a Canon PowerShot A1000 IS.

It is 10 MP, 4x optical zoom, has a viewfinder, red eye reduction, image stabilizer and a host of other options I am learning about.

It is small, the screen is big.  It does take AA batteries.  I ended up leaving that decision to what camera I found with the options I wanted for what price.  

It seems like a great little camera.  I'll be able to use it tonight at a party!

I ended up chickening out on the online purchase just because I wanted to be able to hold it and see it in person and ask questions.

I did get it at Wal-Mart.  Price was $179.  

I was amazed at the number of cameras (and higher priced ones too) that did not have viewfinders.  I have used friends' cameras that don't, the sun does make it hard to see the screen sometimes.

Given that I have a horse and friends with horses and I like to camp, canoe, etc, I thought I'd better have a viewfinder.  I am outside a lot in the summer.  

Anyway, thanks again for everyone's opinions and input!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations.  Have fun experimenting and taking tons of pics.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 20, 2009)

I got a new camera on Tuesday for sale on Closeout for $60 with an original list price of $129 so I'll take it as a "use on occassion, send off with the kid for track and parties" camera.  

Now here's where GB and roadfix get to fall off their chairs ~ IT HAS PROPRIETARY BATTERIES.  And no view finder.  I didnt even think about that even thought that's why my daughter's camera is a paperweight.  She broke her back screen and the camera's junk because of it.  I'm going to look to see how many cameras are out there now that don't have viewfinders.  Now I'm curious.  Even thought I've never used mine on my big camera even in the bright sun at a NASCAR race (double threat because of track reflection), it's still something I would think people would want.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 20, 2009)

I've gotten so used to composing the shot using the lcd monitors on point & shoot cameras over the years that it almost feels weird placing my eye up against a viewfinder.

Looking back several years, it used to seem odd when people started taking pictures with their digital cameras held a foot away from their faces instead of using the viewfinders.


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2009)

My dSLR uses a viewfinder only, but prior to this camera I had a number of cameras that had lcd monitors only. At first I hated that, but once I got used to it I really liked it. It got to the point that I did not even need to see what was in the monitor to get the shot. I learned my camera well enough that I know if I held it in a certain spot then I could tell with decent accuracy what was and was not in frame. The fine details I was able to fix in the computer.

Congrats on your purchase. I am sure you are going to love it. Make sure to post some pictures once you are able.


----------



## LeeAnn (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a Casio Exilim 8.1 mega pixel digital EX-79. I love it!  I've had it a year now and have taken tons of pictures.  My kids have used it so much and make videos with it also.  It has a battery that came with it, and the charger for that battery.  I've gotten great pictures from it, and I'm very pleased.  I'm very happy with it!   Happy picture taking everyone!!


----------

